# mah jong



## mdlasu (Sep 24, 2013)

living in playa del carmen and looking for a mahj jong group. I am early 30's male and not your typical player, but my family plays so i got into the game. I can teach as well if you want to learn but dont know how


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Jewish women. Chinese men. They're the typical/traditional groups from which players are drawn, from what I observe. There are some cruises on which hundreds of people travel just to play the game and maybe if you don't find a sufficient number of persons to play regularly, locally, you can search-out these cruises which stop nearby and engage some of the of the folks for a few games.


----------

